# Hilfe für LINUX-DAU USB WLAN installieren



## hikeda_ya (1. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon einige tutorials unter google gefunden - nur überhaupt nicht verstanden.

ich möchte meinen d-link dwl 122 unter Linux Suse 10.2 installieren.

ich habe bereits das Archiv linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5.tar.gz heruntergeladen.

Meine grosse Schwierigkeit ist - das ich nicht weiss wie ich ein tar.gz installieren kann unter yast oder wie auch immer.

Alle tutorials gehen davon aus da man weiss wie es geht oder man verwendet ein Paket.

Ein Paket habe ich nicht gefunden nur die tar.gz Datei.

Alle meine Versuche yast beizubringen es zu installieren sind kläglich gescheitert.

kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich ein tar.gz installliere (erklärt für einen DAU) da ich mit einer aussage:" überprüfe im Kernel -> foo" nix aber überhaupt nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2007)

Also wenn du die Sources runtergeladen hast musst du es einfach selber installieren:

```
tar xfvz linux-wlan-ng
cd linux-wlan-ng
make
make install
```

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## hikeda_ya (1. März 2007)

hmm wenn ich das eingeb dann sagt er immer -

Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2007)

Hast Du das jetzt 1:1 uebernommen oder auch an Deine Begebenheiten angepasst?

Du schreibst ja oben was von einem Archiv mit Versionsnummer, Sinacs Aufrufe arbeiten aber ohne (da ja nur mal so als Beispiel gedacht).
Entsprechend kannst Du das auch nicht einfach uebernehmen.


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2007)

Genau, richtig wäre wahrscheinlich:

```
tar xfvz linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5.tar.gz
cd linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5
make
make install
```

Probiers mal so aus


----------



## hikeda_ya (1. März 2007)

uff - ok - und da bin ich schon wieder am ende des lateins.

ich habe es mit rechter maustaste - extrahieren in ein neues Verzeichnis entpackt.

Soweit bin ich gekommen. 

Jetzt meine gaaanz grossen FRAGEZEICHEN ?

Umgebung anpassen 
wie ? wo? mit was? und überhaupt?

ist mein aller erstes mal mit Linux hab davon noch so viel Ahnung wie die meisten Europäer über 70 von chinesischen Schriftzeichen.


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2007)

Jetzt gehts du in die Konsole, wechselst mit 'cd' in das Verzeichniss in das die Sachen entpackt wurden, z.B. cd /home/user/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.5.tar.gz und führst von dort aus die Befehle make und make install aus.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## andy72 (1. März 2007)

Hinweis am Rande:

SuSE installiert doch ned mal nen Compiler, geschweige binutils etc - das braucht er doch, um den Treiber zu übersetzen 

Also: Du brauchst vom Yast noch bissi was an Installation:
einen Compiler + Zubehör:
gcc-3.(Version-irgendwas)
die glibc-devel Pakete
evtl. kernel-headers
binutils
autoconf
automake
make
evtl. auch gettext oder texinfo

Wenn das installiert ist, kannst solltest du den Treiber auch selbst kompilieren können
HINWEIS: Ich vermute hier, dass Du in dem *tar.gz die Quellen für den Treiber hast, und nicht die Binär-Pakete 

LG
Andy


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2007)

Achja, SuSE


----------



## hikeda_ya (1. März 2007)

ok HIIIIILLLLLFFFFEEEEE

Bahnhof Abfahrtszeiten

kann man das nich mal einer irgendwei zeigen?

Ich werd aber heut Abend mal mich daran versuchen.


----------



## andy72 (1. März 2007)

hm, mit zeigen gestaltet sich das doch etwas schwer (für mich zumindest)  ...kann ja von hier schlecht in Deinen PC gucken  ...

also: guckst Du bei YasT rein, gehst da auf Installation (oder ähnlich) und wählst oben genannte Pakete zur Installation aus. YasT löst in aller Regel die Abhängigkeiten selbst auf (sofern ich was vergessen habe aufzulisten).Nach der Installation gehst Du, wie oben von Sinac beschrieben in Dein Verzeichnis und versuchst dort ein "make" und wenn das durch ist (siehst Du daran, dass in der Konsole was "passiert" und Du wieder am normalen Prompt stehst) machst Du ein "make install". Ansonsten hilft auch oft ein Blick in eine beigefügte "README"-Datei ...


----------



## hikeda_ya (1. März 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten hilft auch oft ein Blick in eine beigefügte "README"-Datei ...



500 Zeilen reines englisches kauderwelsch -


----------



## Sinac (1. März 2007)

Das gehört dazu, wer was lernen will muss lesen


----------



## QBB (14. März 2007)

Hallo!
Ich stehe vor exakt dem selben Problem wie hikeda.
Gibt es inzwischen Neuigkeiten bzw. Fortschritte? Würd mich freuen, zu hören, wenns geklappt hat!


----------



## Navy (14. März 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1386025-post237.html

NDISWrapper, wenn alles andere nicht klappt.


----------



## QBB (15. März 2007)

weitere Versuche haben mich bis zu dieser Hürde gebracht:
Treiber entpackt, 
	
	
	



```
make config
```
geht gut bis zur Angabe der source des Kernels. Fehlermeldung 
	
	
	



```
/lib/modules/2.6.18.2-34-default/build is incomplete or missing
```
, dann wird empfohlen, sich einen aktuellen Kernel herunterzuladen. "build" ist ein Link auf einen anderen Ordner, aber auch wenn man diesen manuel an der Stelle eingibt kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung mit entprechendem Pfad.
Was mache ich falsch bzw. was fehlt oder müsste anders? Ich fange an zu verzweifeln...


----------

